# I cant believe it



## sweety pie (Feb 16, 2006)

Im pregnant and i can't stop saying it, we are so pleased, I tested one day early with the clear blue digital one and it came up pregnant. I have only took clomid for 1 month so it goes to show it does work. Good luck to everyone else who is using it.
Take care xxxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

sweety pie on your   heres to a happy and healthy 9 months 

Love Martine


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow!!! Fantastic news!!  

Enjoy every moment 


We're on a roll clomid girls, long may it continue!!

you got any tips hun? xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats sweetie, what fabulous news. Send some baby dust our way!!

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats fantastic news, wow, we really are on a roll, thats 3 BFPs this month I think!!

Congratulations and hope you have a happy healthy 9 months,.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

It's great to hear your good news - sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Congrats sweetie


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Wonderful news, enjoy the feeling!!!

Mads xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulation hun here to a healthy & happy 9 months


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Big congrats to you Hun


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Is it something to do with having sweet in your name this month!!!, Im changing mine to sweetriffraff hehe!
Congrats to youand enjoy xxx Jo


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats fab news well done you!!    what a wonderful


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your  
   
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

congratulations.  Wishing you a healthy 9months!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Congratulations       
Have a happy and healthy 9 mths

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## skydog (Jan 6, 2006)

SWEETIEPIE 

    
CONGRATULATIONS !!!

SKYDOG


----------



## Tulip78 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations - enjoy a happy and healthy 9 months.  

Tulip xx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulation Sweet Pie, wishing you all the best and have a great pregnancy. 
WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

Congratualtions SweetyPie - Well Done, Relax and ENJOY !!!   

Can you send some       this way


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats fantastic New.   Congrats on your  .  Enjoy your pregnancy!

Vik


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations    on your  

What wonderful news


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

.

Brilliant news.  It's sooo great to hear  a clomid  .

All the best for the next 9 months.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations.  Try to stay calm, the first few weeks of pregnancy we worse than the 2ww for me  

Maybe you'd like to come over to the bun in the oven thread as well when your ready.

Bev xx


----------

